# Here we go 6mm rem



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Finally !
Did "Some" load work today. Had about 100 shells to try out and shot all but 9.
Many different bullets, and powder all Remington brass and fed primers.
The worst of the bunch where Berger 95 gr I cant remember the powder but all 9 of them shot like crap best of the worst was over 5" group there out . Did a bunch of "Deer" bullets and came up with ,

Barnes 80 gr triple shock= 50 gr, superformance, 3545 fps average, an honest 3/4" three shot group.
Remington brass federal 210 primer.

We tried many different sizes and powder for varmints and this is what we settled on.

Varget 46.5= 3945 average 55 gr Nosler ballistic tip
Remington brass federal 210 primer.
I have a hard time saying we had a 1/2 group but we had a 1/2" group.

We were shooting laying down with short bipods ,and a but bag under the stock, shooting straight in to the wind at 100 yards range finder ranged. We used the magnetospeed to check the speed.
I'm just a Little skeptical about only an 80 gr for deer but at that speed it should be devastating.
A 55 gr ballistic tip 6mm at 4000 fps may not be fur friendly as I would like but we will see.

I hope to fine tune that a bit and with a little better scope I'm using my cheep Bushnell right now and plan on a Redfield soon.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm happy with my new 243 upper. Shooting 58 vmax over 46.5 varget, 400 primer, Hornady brass. 1.38" @ 200 from the bench. I'm liking the 243 but it's a little heavy to carry around.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you'll find those 55gr Noslers are very fur friendly. I've shot them out of my 243 for a few years now and can't remember the last exit I had.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, I'll add that your choice of the 80-grain Barnes copper bullet for deer will prove more than worthy of consideration. They don't blow up; sometimes a petal or two will come off depending on what the bullet hits, but that's about it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I shot 55gr Nosler Varmegeddon out of my 243 at 38xx. They were surprisingly fur friendly. Even shot several fox with no exits.

I shot a deer with the 80 Barnes. I like the bullet for coyote. I liked that it was tougher than the varmint type bullets. Consider the nosler partition 95 for your deer round?

I like the 6mm rem in theory. It maybe my next project after this .204 stops kicking my but.


----------

